# loading games



## dsskywalker (Oct 31, 2007)

:4-dontkno:sigh:i have troubles loading some games on my pc. i'm running xp home edition. computer is a few years old(hp with athlon chip) but the ironic thing is that i'm able to load newer games no prob. difficulty is with older games(emperor/battle for dune). insert cd, opening screen comes up, click "install", wait, wait, wait, nothing happens. tried many times. same thing...........


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Some older games have trouble running on XP. Right-click the game's shortcut and select Properties, then click the Compatibility tab and change the compatibility mode to 98 or 2000.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Some games designed during 95 and 98 days will not run on XP.


----------



## dsskywalker (Oct 31, 2007)

actually I can't get that far to have a shortcut to right click on. I can't actually install the game. insert cd and nothing happens. double click on drive and nothing happens. sometimes opening screen does come up, but then nothing else. I tried opening contents of cd and double clicking setup files but same result.......:sigh:


----------

